# I said good-bye



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

to Ayla today. My big girl passed away in her sleep last night. She was 13 years old (we guess) . She was a pound dog and we got her very young. She lived a good full life and was a sweet loving girl. As a younger dog she would chase a ball forever and she loved to bite at the water coming out of the hose. As an older gal she loved to lie in the sun in the mornings with a nice meaty bone to chew. She kept us feeling safe and loved us unconditionally every single day of her life. I'm sure going to miss her.
I took this picture just two months ago.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ayla. She looks like she was a beautiful dog. I'm glad to hear that she lived a good full life having given her a second chance at life. Was she a German Sheppard mix?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Christy, I am so sorry for your loss. I know that this is a difficult time. Cherish your memories of her. 
Sounds like her life was great and she is now waiting at the bridge


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Ayla. She looks like she was a beautiful dog. I'm glad to hear that she lived a good full life having given her a second chance at life. Was she a German Sheppard mix?


Yes, she was. She was small for a Sheppard, but had a big big heart.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. The picture of Ayla is so sweet. I'm sure you have many happy memories of your 13 years with her and I'm glad she did not have to go through a prolonged period of suffering. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. She was a beautiful dog and was so lucky to have you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Christy and family:grouphug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your dear Ayla. She was a lovely girl and I know you were her angels. Now she will be yours...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Lend Me A Pup :hug:

I will lend to you for awhile 
a puppy, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives 
and to mourn for him when he is gone. 
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, 
or maybe for two or three 
But will you, till I call him back 
take care of him for me? 

He'll bring his charms to gladden you 
and (should his stay be brief) 
you'll always have his memories 
as solace for your grief. 
I cannot promise that he will stay, 
since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below 
I want this pup to learn. 

I've looked the whole world over 
in search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land 
I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love 
Nor think the labour vain 
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again. 

I fancied that I heard them say 
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done," 
For all the joys this pup will bring, 
the risk of grief you'll run. 
Will you shelter him with tenderness 
Will you love him while you may 
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful
stay. 

But should I call him back 
much sooner than you've planned 
Please brave the bitter grief that comes 
and try to understand. 
If, by your love, you've managed 
my wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him that you've loved, 
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle, 
and know he loved you too. 

-Author Unknown


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sorry Christy! :grouphug:

My uncle/cousin's family Shep mix Lucky passed earlier this year at 13 too. I used to be a little afraid of Sheps, but Lucky and Ayla sound a lot alike. I'll have to rethink.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i find there are no words in times like these that can really help but i will say i know the pain of loss when it involves a long time companion. i still miss my sugar, the best friend a guy could ever hope for.

i will keep a good thought for you and yours.

joe


----------



## kimyd (Apr 24, 2008)

Christy - so sorry to hear you lost Ayla today. For the short time that I have gotten to know you, I know that Ayla must have had a great life with you and your family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Alya, you have wonderful memories of her and she of your family. She's in your heart forever.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all so much. Siggie, Shepards are great dogs~intelligent and faithful. Joe, I'm sorry to hear you lost Sugar. It's so hard to say good-bye.  

Sally the poem is beautiful. I'm so short on words at a time like this. I enjoyed every minute I got to spend with her. Someone shared a poem once that spoke of the great joy in heaven as their arms opened wide to receive the recently departed so I'm trying to think of that today and also how happy I'll be when someday I'll get to see her again.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Christy I am so sorry to hear of your loss. What a wonderful Mom you were to Ayla.

Sally thank you for the lovely poem. It surely brought tears to my eyes but the words so sweet.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Christy,
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Christy, I am so sorry for your lose.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Christy :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl and very luck to have you. :grouphug:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, I'm so sorry for your loss. Ayla was a beautiful girl. I hope your memories of your life with her bring you comfort.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

We all send our warm thoughts and prayers for you Christy in your loss.

Dana, Olie and Itsy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, Christy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, I sure am sorry to hear of your loss. It's amazing how much our furbabies can hold on to our hearts! She was a real beauty and she sure lucked out getting you as her mommy.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

:hug: Christy, so sorry for the loss of your sweet Ayla. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Sorry to read of your big girl Ayla's passing. She certainly had a good life with you and loved you dearly. You can see it in her eyes in the photo.:hug:

Special hugs to you and your family.....:grouphug:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We're sorry for your loss. Paws and licks from Guapo!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Christy, my heart just dropped when I saw this today - I am so sorry she's gone. I know she had a wonderful life with you but it doesn't make it any easier when they go. I am so glad you have a recent photo of her - I was just going to ask you the other day to post one of her - she looks like a love. Check back here often so we can continue to tell you how much we care - it's comforting somehow as the days and weeks go forward.

I've been putting off burying Baron's ashes - but today seems like an appropriate day. So when I light the candle, I'll light one for Ayla too. 

Love and hugs Christy to you and your family,


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy I am so sorry for you loss :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Christy. Ayla sounds like she had a very good loving life.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. {{hug}}


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry to read about Ayla's passing~
What a beautiful girl she was, and you are so lucky to be able to spend so many wonderful years together!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy, I'm so sorry to hear of Ayla's passing.. What a beautiful dog with such expression and love in her eyes. We had a shepherd as our first dog, and I know first hand how loyal they are. You gave Ayla a wonderful long life, and she gave you unconditional love. I'm so sorry for your loss.:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ayla was a beautiful dog. 

Sally, thanks for sharing that poem. My friend lost her dog this week and I think the poem might help her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy,
Sorry for your loss and hugs to you and your family.

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Christy. It sounds like you and Ayla had a wonderful life together. Best to you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Christy,

I'm so often reminded of a conversation I had with my mother shortly before she died. She said, "I've lived a long life," to which I replied, "just not long enough." It's never long enough when those we love graduate from this schoolroom we call earth. With our four legged family our loss always comes too soon, with our life cycles being so different. 

I've shed a few tears here for your sweetheart Ayla today as I have so many times for my own. I wish you courage in the next few days, weeks as you adjust to the empty space she leaves in her wake. Just know that she will be waiting at the rainbow bridge when the time is just right. Consider this a cyber hug from someone who cares. God bless you and her.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Christy...So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Christy:

I am so sorry to hear of the lost of your beautiful girl Ayla-just remember she is your Guardian Angel now watching over you-and the sky has a new star-just know you were her Angel while she was with you-and all the love you gave her & she gave you in return was a true gift to both of you.

Pat


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Christy,

So sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose a pet. What a blessing she was to your family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy I am so sorry for your family's loss of Ayla. I can only imagine how tough this must be on all of you but I'm glad that Ayla led such a wonderful life with all of you. :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss - you must miss Ayla very much. :hug:

And Lisa, a :hug: for you too as you bury Baron's ashes today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Christy, I am so sorry. {{{Christy}}}

Ayla was a very fortunate girl to be part of your family.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Christy,
Sorry for your loss. It is so unbelieveably hard letting them go. I just hope when it's my Lab, Bo, time to pass, he will go in his sleep just like Ayla. That is a blessing in itself.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Christy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So sorry, Christy. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Christy,
I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Ayla. What soulful eyes she had. In February our 11 year old rescue died, so I can understand your heartache. You should feel so proud that you gave her a second chance at life and so many years of love. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Christy,
I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what beautiful eyes*

Such a soulful look...and years of friendship. I am sorry for your loss.

Bless your heart.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words and hugs! You guys are the best. 
I know you guys understand what its like to lose such a wonderful companion. Some of you have lost your companions recently too. {{{Heather}}} {{{Lisa}}} I've watched Ayla grow up right alongside my youngest child. She was here when my youngest started Kindergarten and she was here when my oldest graduated high school. She has her own Christmas stocking. She's been a big part of our everyday lives like forever. It's just gonna be so weird not having her here.



Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I just hope when it's my Lab, Bo, time to pass, he will go in his sleep just like Ayla. That is a blessing in itself.


You're so right. That's really the best way~to live a full life and go quietly at home. I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beauiful girl!! I am so sorry for your loss, but I am sure that she was so happy to live her life with you guys!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Christy, I'm so sorry. We're sending hugs to you :hug:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Christy,

I am so sorry to hear about your girl's passing. Sending you :hug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear about Aylas's passing. it sounds like she had a kind heart and soul and was blessed to live with a family who also had a kind heart.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy, I am so sorry about Ayla. I am thankful you rescued her some 13 years ago and gave her such a wonderful home and she loved you for it. I know it is hard losing a dear family member. Hugs to you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's so quiet this morning. Even the birds are quiet. I feel much more peaceful today. I think I'm all cried out and with that comes a certain calm. Thanks to all of you for your support. :grouphug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's a shame they can't be with us longer, but I know she will always live in your hearts. Be happy for her, you provided her with a GREAT life, and that is the best thing that we can all hope for.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

What a precious gift he was to you and what you were to him. During the first few weeks of my lost a friend came to me and said: "God gives us these wonderful creatures to teach us a lesson in our life. Each one has a special purpose, they are not just pets and family members but a gift. What did she teach you?" 

So what gift did he give you?

Lord just comfort her and let her know you are there.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Christy,

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is when you lose a beloved pet. Ayla was a beautiful dog....such expressive eyes. May she rest in peace and be remembered always.

Hugs,
Jen, Summer & Sammy


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Christy I am so sorry for you loss. Ayla sounds like a wonderful girl, and I know she is just as grateful to be in your lives as you feel about her. I know she will be watching over you guys. :grouphug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It's so quiet this morning. Even the birds are quiet. I feel much more peaceful today. I think I'm all cried out and with that comes a certain calm. Thanks to all of you for your support. :grouphug:


I am so glad you posted this today. I read your posting yesterday and couldn't post because of tears. It does makes me feel a little better today to know you have found some calm. It is just so hard to say good bye to them, it is just amazing what they bring to our lives.

I am so sorry for your loss, we send you lots of :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

We dog lovers all dread when 'that day' comes so know that all who read your post are grieving with you. Mint Chip's 'lend me a pup' really spoke to me and hope it brought a bit of solace to you as well. Dogs really do speak of our Creator God who loves us so much that he sends His special ambassadors to tell us!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh dear Christy, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Ayla!  It always makes me cry when I think of how short these furbabies' lives are, compared to ours and I know you will always miss your girl. She is beautiful in that photo. (((((((hugs))))))))) to you and your family.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sorry to read about your loss -- Ayla sounds like a wonderful dog who had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Christy,
I was just looking at the forum and saw your news. I am so sorry and I know it makes you feel better knowing that your friends from the forum are always here and wish they could make you feel better. I know that Rufus and Shamouti will be giving you lots of love to help fill the void you feel right now. Those puppy kisses do a lot to help heal a broken heart. I know they must also feel your loss and want to comfort you.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Christy, a big hug for you in your loss of your dear Ayla, 
Sue


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Christy, I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your Ayla. It's always a time that comes too soon. Cherish your memories and your beautiful photos and she'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.

Beverly


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Ayla. What great eyes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you! It's nice to be able to share with other dog lovers and I know you guys understand how it feels.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Christy, thinking of you today and sending lots of hugs. I'm so glad you felt a peace yesterday. There is just something so wonderful when they pass on their own, not in pain and hardly sick except for the aches and pains of old age. Just knowing Ayla was waiting made it so much easier to set Baron free to play with his buddies Saturday night. Bittersweet times my dear and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a dog that looked just like Ayla, she was Shayna, my shepherd mix. I found her walking by the side of the road, a tiny puppy covered in fleas and full of worms. That turned out to be the best dog I ever had, she too loved to grab the hose and eat the water. She died over 15 years ago and I still think of her, especially when I saw Ayla's photo. When I saw Ayla's face I saw that beautiful aura of contentment and the intelligence in her eyes. I know she will be missed. She was your dear, loving friend and you saved her and gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Christy, I am sorry about the passing of your beloved pet....my bichon is 12 now and slowing down.....I am already preparing myself for that day. Hope you are doing ok during this transition.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Lisa. I'm doing ok now. There's an empty space in my heart, but I'll be ok. She lived a good long time and is at peace now. 

Paula, Isn't it strange we would each choose similar names to go with that face? She was so sweet and loving. I bet your Shayna was wonderful.

Vicki, that's how I was....sorta trying to prepare for it. We knew her time was growing ever shorter, but you're never fully prepared. It's all just so darn final.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Please know that all my babies who have gone on were waiting for Ayla at the Rainbow Bridge and together they run free and healthy in God's care. I cry with you for your loss. May happy memories soon replace the pain. I have been through this more times thenI care to remember. It is never easy. You never forget them and they are always in your heart. God Speed Ayla.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you. I knew my little Pom was 17 and it was going to be over....but it's still hard. I know you can't help but miss your furbaby...but I try to think how lucky we are that we got to keep them longer than lots of people do.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I just want to check in this morning and thank you all for your kind words. With every day that passes, I'm accepting Ayla's passing a bit better. I will always miss her, but it really helps that she lived a full life and was able to go quietly right here at home. It was a blessing not to have to make a life or death choice or have her linger on in ill health. She was a healthy, happy girl for her whole life. The only issues we ever had were the one time her mouth swelled up from a bee or wasp? bite and some stiffness in her legs as she got older. I'm thankful for the time I got to spend with her.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hugs Christy. It so helps when you've had time to say goodbye and don't have to make the decision. My first went on his own after a short illness and I felt so blessed. You sound like you've come to such a peaceful place in your heart.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> She was a healthy, happy girl for her whole life. I'm thankful for the time I got to spend with her.


Wow, Christy. That is great to read.

I'm so glad you are doing better.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ I'm glad to read you're doing better. Such a difficult part of life but, time will ease the heartache. God bless you :hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of Ayla. :hug: to you and your family.


----------

